# Seniors' Background



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 3, 2004)

To All Seniors,


As this is a new forum I was wondering if maybe you could each give us a little bit about your martial arts background. How many years have you been studying for? Have you studied any arts other than Kenpo? Did you study directly with/under Ed Parker? Do you have a school, and do you currently teach or travel giving seminars? How do you prefer to be addressed (Sigung, Doc, Mr., a nickname)? Did you ever meet Elvis? Is he still alive? :idunno:  Is there a person (or two) who most influenced your Kenpo? Please share anything that you think might be important for us to know about you.


Respectfully,

MJ :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 3, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Please share anything that you think might be important for us to know about you.


 Most of what you ask on me can be found in "The Journey"

 :asian:

 No I never met Elvis..... (damn it)  Mr. Parker told me several times that we would have had a blast together tho.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Most of what you ask on me can be found in "The Journey"


Ohhh throw us a crumb!...LOL Is that the it's 4:59 am answer? OK so I'll look for "The Journey" should be well worth it :asian: especially if there are any more water spitting pictures in there!  



> No I never met Elvis..... (damn it) Mr. Parker told me several times that we would have had a blast together tho.


That's too bad! I love the pictures I've seen of Elvis with Ed Parker! It must have been a fun time!:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2004)

"The Journey" is worth it to keep.  If you haven't got a copy, go get one!  There is an article in that book about Elvis too.

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 3, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> "The Journey" is worth it to keep. If you haven't got a copy, go get one! There is an article in that book about Elvis too.
> 
> - Ceicei


Thanks Ceicei!


----------



## GAB (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi MJ.
Nice try girls, but if that is the best we can get out of them, well you get the idea. :idunno: 
Regards, Gary


----------



## Seig (Sep 6, 2004)

OK,

I am going to step in say something. This area does not allow for chat, sidebars, snide remarks, or disrespect. Any posts of that nature will be immediately deleted from this point on byone of the Supermods or myself.
The Senior's are not going to answer questions that they feel are inane. The Journey is a very widely available Kenpo resource, they will probably not answer anything that can be found in that book in a few minutes. Had the Elvis question been focused on, you would have had a more favorable response. To put it in another light, how many times does someone have to ask you your name before you get impatient with them?
Seig
MT Ops Admin


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 6, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> I am going to step in say something. This area does not allow for chat, sidebars, snide remarks, or disrespect. Any posts of that nature will be immediately deleted from this point on byone of the Supermods or myself.
> The Senior's are not going to answer questions that they feel are inane. The Journey is a very widely available Kenpo resource, they will probably not answer anything that can be found in that book in a few minutes. Had the Elvis question been focused on, you would have had a more favorable response. To put it in another light, how many times does someone have to ask you your name before you get impatient with them?
> ...


Seig,



Im sorry. I do not know all of the seniors on the list and find it difficult to address them specifically without knowing a little about them. I'm happy to read The Journey, and I'm sure it will prove interesting. I've shared lots of jocularity with Mr. Conatser on other threads, and did not intend disrespect to him in any way here.

Sincerely,

MJ :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2004)

Much of the background info is in the Journey.  There are several Seniors who may not be in that book however. To minimize redundancy and maximize content, we are hoping to do interviews with several Seniors and other notables in the near future.  We currently have a few in progress now.  This way, they can maximize their time here.

This forum may be a bit slow for a while, as we're still in the process of sending out invites and getting things moving.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 8, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Much of the background info is in the Journey. There are several Seniors who may not be in that book however. To minimize redundancy and maximize content, we are hoping to do interviews with several Seniors and other notables in the near future. We currently have a few in progress now. This way, they can maximize their time here.


Sounds perfect!  Thanks Kaith


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 8, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Much of the background info is in the Journey. There are several Seniors who may not be in that book however. To minimize redundancy and maximize content, we are hoping to do interviews with several Seniors and other notables in the near future. We currently have a few in progress now. This way, they can maximize their time here.
> 
> This forum may be a bit slow for a while, as we're still in the process of sending out invites and getting things moving.


Thanks Bob, for clearing the air.  That is a much more respectful responce.
Not everyone has the funds to buy the Journey.  {shakes head}

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi MJ.
> Nice try girls, but if that is the best we can get out of them, well you get the idea. :idunno:
> Regards, Gary


 No, _*I*_ don't get the Idea..... please explain to me exactly what you mean.

 thank you...... looking forward to your response
 :asian:


----------



## GAB (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Goldendragon7,

I think Kenpogirl, had the right response to be able to get the idea. I also think Kaith helped.

My thought was the same. 

I tried to send you a PM did you get it?  When I was typing one to you I hit enter, the picture closed and put me back to a thread I was on ten minutes ago. I do not know if it was sent or not. Kinda weird, so I thought I would try it here.:asian: 

I am not sure if this is the right place to post the answer, but since you asked I am complying.

Regards, Gary:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Goldendragon7,
> I think Kenpogirl, had the right response to be able to get the idea. I also think Kaith helped.   My thought was the same.


 
  Well, each is entitled to their own opinion, and we all know what the slogan is, that goes with "opinions".:ultracool  
 There was no disrespect ever intended toward anyone.   {besides, MJ and I have privately emailed each other on the subject}




			
				GAB said:
			
		

> I tried to send you a PM did you get it? When I was typing one to you I hit enter, the picture closed and put me back to a thread I was on ten minutes ago. I do not know if it was sent or not. Kinda weird, so I thought I would try it here.:asian: I am not sure if this is the right place to post the answer, but since you asked I am complying.  Regards, Gary


 
  NOPE!  Didn't get any pms or email or pvt msgs or anything from you.

  :idunno:


----------



## GAB (Sep 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, each is entitled to their own opinion, and we all know what the slogan is, that goes with "opinions".:ultracool
> There was no disrespect ever intended toward anyone. {besides, MJ and I have privately emailed each other on the subject}
> 
> NOPE! Didn't get any pms or email or pvt msgs or anything from you.:idunno:


Hi,

Yep, sure do! As far as opinions, since you brought it up, I can't agree more.

As far as MJ goes that is good, she was just being cute and really should not, had to apoligize. But since she did, that is up to her and her own feelings.

I think Kaith did a good job. Kempogirl was right on.

Well, at least you got around to answering this one, so no need to continue on this subject.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Well, at least you got around to answering this one, so no need to continue on this subject.  Regards, Gary


 Is there something specific you wish to ask about?


----------



## GAB (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi, Yes since you asked.

Regarding the design of SGMEP's Crest, the sad story related to it regarding Dick Tercell. 
Have you any knowledge regarding this event, that you would be willing to discuss?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 17, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Regarding the design of  SGMEP's Crest, the sad story related to it regarding Dick Tercell.    Have you  any knowledge regarding this event, that you would be willing to discuss?  Regards, Gary


Well, personally I don't have a lot of  knowledge on the subject.  It was never an issue with me.  

As to the  claims from the *one side* we know "_*if"*_ it is  true, yes sad it would be ..... however, at this time, it is sort of a moot  point to me since Dick Tercell is no longer with us (due to a poor choice he  made ~ unfortunate to me to go in such a way, I can't respect a man that does  that to himself, sorry, but that is my opinion) nor is Ed Parker with us to  either validate or deny any such discussions.   To ask these sorts of questions  of me, 14 years later..... I really have to wonder what the motive is.... what  purpose does it serve, what do you plan to accomplish,  what is your  agenda......

I knew Ed Parker for nearly 20 years and 12 of those years I  was very close, spending a lot of personal time with him {Yes, a few others can  say the same as well, but I am speaking for myself}.  He was never, and I  mean *NEVER *unfair, impolite, disrespectful, a cheat, or in any way  a dubious conniving individual that some are trying to paint him as.   So I can  not validate nor wish to discuss "possibilities" of any such claims.  It serves  no purpose, at best it is only one man's opinion.  

There are always 2  sides to every story and we at best can only (at this point in time) have one  side from a man with no honor, credibility, or decency.

If you wish to  carry on any further discussions regarding American Kenpo with me, I would love  to do so, it is my passion but not negative trash talking that serves no purpose  except to bad mouth or exploit those that have passed on.

My wonderful  mother told me {rest her soul} if you can't say anything good about a person...  say nothing at all.......  I _have_ broken this rule a few times in life  but try not to continue it!

:asian:

Let me ask you a question....... Can God make a rock so  large that he can't pick it up?   God can do anything right?  I await your  answer.:uhyeah:


----------



## GAB (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi. 
Thank you for commenting, I was actually asking because no one but Tracy's side has mentioned this. I am not trash talking, I asked you a question that was vague, you answered in a way, as to let me know, you know more about it, than you want to talk. That is OK.
I am interested in it from the stand point, was that technique taught by JWW? Have you ever heard of it being taught with instructors around, to show the prowness of the individual? I am not going to trash talk, but I have to say when looking at all the various post in most of the sections weather it is Karate or Hapkido or Kosho there are many disagreements. :idunno:  

You are turning the word of mine into yours. I don't think that is a fair way to answer such an obviously careful worded request.

Regarding the crest have you ever heard that it was designed by this man?

I am an Agnostic, so I would have to say seeing is believing.:asian: 

If this is all about God then I see where you are coming from, thanks, you have answered all my requests.:asian: 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 17, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> I was actually asking  because no one but Tracy's side has mentioned this.


I would  agree with you completely.   They obviously have a different set of priorities  than I do.




			
				GAB said:
			
		

> I have to say when looking at all the  various post in most of the sections weather it is Karate or Hapkido or Kosho  there are many disagreements. :idunno:


Agreed



			
				GAB said:
			
		

> You are turning  the word of mine into yours. I don't think that is a fair way to answer such an  obviously careful worded request.


I disagree,  my answers are  based on what I perceive you are asking, however, yes my answers are of course  "my opinion".  



			
				GAB said:
			
		

> Regarding the crest have you ever heard  that it was designed by this man?


As I said before I know  little of the subject.... but yes, I have heard that DT was involved in some  way, as to exactly "how much" I can't comment, but so goes any other portion of  American Kenpo as well, Mr. Parker involved many and invoked the "opinions" and  comments of many along the way.   As an example Tom Kelly is responsible for the  Kicking Set #1.   He designed this drill and submitted it to Mr. Parker and as  we know today it was inserted into the system, and this is not the only  scenario.  Make no mistake (a little GWBush here .... hee hee) Ed Parker was  always the "last word" as to what went into HIS system or not.  He did like to  mastermind with his brighter students all his life. 

 Always a pleasure,
 :asian:


----------

